# Choeradodis rhombicolis ... enjoy ..



## Bartek (Jun 15, 2012)

Shot at 2012-06-15






Shot at 2012-06-15






Shot at 2012-06-15

More pics soon

No time to take them today


----------



## massaman (Jun 15, 2012)

yes they are very hard to take care of by what I understand as well!


----------



## naeff002 (Jun 15, 2012)

beautiful pics. I have this specie to











but they are young nimfs at the moment. The oldest is L5


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2012)

naeff002 said:


> beautiful pics. I have this specie to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm, i think those r orthodera species

here is another pic of an orthodera, not mine though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2012)

All very good looking mantis, thanks all for sharing!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> umm, i think those r orthodera species
> 
> here is another pic of an orthodera, not mine though


His' shield is a little larger. it's prob choeradodis. also his mantis' head is more rounded, unlike orthodera


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bartek said:


> Shot at 2012-06-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did you manage to get these they are very pretty


----------



## twolfe (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cool! I hope you are able to breed them.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the green on the wings, and such large shields


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 15, 2012)

I would die for an ooth of them. but I kno they are hard to care for


----------



## aNisip (Jun 16, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I would die for an ooth of them. but I kno they are hard to care for


Wouldn't you need to be alive to care for them? Lol, jk, Im sorry, I just couldnt resist   

Awesome pics, it would be great if they were introduced to culture!


----------



## maybon (Jun 16, 2012)

Very cool species, did you raise them from an ootheca?


----------



## gripen (Jun 16, 2012)

To answer some questions these guys have been breed and are in culture in Europe.


----------



## massaman (Jun 16, 2012)

if you need to know more about them you can talk to chrisp and he can tell you that this is a species that is very hard to raise and have to have a very high temp and humidity if I remember what he told me!


----------



## gripen (Jun 16, 2012)

massaman said:


> if you need to know more about them you can talk to chrisp and he can tell you that this is a species that is very hard to raise and have to have a very high temp and humidity if I remember what he told me!


If he ever actually kept them...


----------



## Bartek (Jun 16, 2012)

lol

paul... if chris breed them its not true they need high temps ... daily i dont have to use more than 26 c


----------



## Precarious (Jun 16, 2012)

Bartek said:


> lol
> 
> paul... if chris breed them its not true they need high temps ... daily i dont have to use more than 26 c


Add me to your list, Bartek. This is one of the species I want to document.


----------



## massaman (Jun 16, 2012)

chrisp has been raising these and you can ask him yourself but he will not sell those that he has!


----------



## gripen (Jun 16, 2012)

massaman said:


> chrisp has been raising these and you can ask him yourself but he will not sell those that he has!


Sounds credible.So sorry if I am hijacking the thread.

Beautiful pics Bartek!


----------



## naeff002 (Jun 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> umm, i think those r orthodera species
> 
> here is another pic of an orthodera, not mine though


I know what I have and to yours to prove that it is the Choerandodis and not the Rhombodera are here 2 pictures of my own animals in various stages. The bottom is the mother


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2012)

naeff002 said:


> I know what I have and to yours to prove that it is the Choerandodis and not the Rhombodera are here 2 pictures of my own animals in various stages. The bottom is the mother


i stand corrected


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Jun 30, 2012)

I have had hooded but stalli and columbica not rombocollis  and paul u are not correct humidity yes temps your wrong to much heat will wipe them out and kill them fast please don't ansewer for me I can do so myself  but I have had hooded sp before and there exciting rombocollis being the easiest to keep as they can be in a lower altitude were the others are much harder to keep being found in high lands ; )


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 30, 2012)

Hard to care for, large, beautiful, rare in the USA. I may have to chat with Bartek about these... :wub:


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Jul 5, 2012)

The large female is actually not the same sp and is not a rombodera it is C.Columbica a larger hooded sp found in Peru much much more difficult then rombocollis


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually the more I look at the hood it's. Not columbica !!


----------



## Bartek (Jul 8, 2012)

mantis ...

and


----------



## Bartek (Jul 8, 2012)

Shot at 2012-07-08






Shot at 2012-07-08






Shot at 2012-07-08


----------



## massaman (Jul 8, 2012)

oh sorry chrisp


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------

